# rubber/gel like horse shoes?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have a personal opinion on them, but a farrier that I have the utmost respect for thinks they're a joke.
Studs or borium can always be added to aluminum shoes to allow for pavement riding (what Donald is planning on doing with Super this year).

I also know some people who I don't have as much respect for (if any.. ;; ) that swear by them.

To he shod correctly, the rubber/silicon shoes need to be rasped to the correct size and trimmed down in some spots depending on the horse's feet and they're apparently h*ll to try and nail on. And personally, I just don't trust glue..lol.

But, only things I've heard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you ever considered hoof boots? They cover the entire hoof (including the frog) and I believe you can even put cushions in them (though I don't know anyone who does). I'm an endurance rider, so I condition on all sorts of terrain. I use easy boot gloves, as do many of the other riders I know. One of my favorite things is that you don't have to worry about the boot being worn down or thrown when you're not needing to use it (i.e. in the pasture or in the arena. etc). They usually last about 500 miles or so.

If you're going to be on gravel, you do run the risk of getting a piece in the shoe and getting a bruise that way, but you can take precautions so that doesn't happen.

What are you conditioning for?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Iseul said:


> I don't have a personal opinion on them, but a farrier that I have the utmost respect for thinks they're a joke.
> Studs or borium can always be added to aluminum shoes to allow for pavement riding (what Donald is planning on doing with Super this year).
> 
> I also know some people who I don't have as much respect for (if any.. ;; ) that swear by them.
> ...


I think it's the epona shoe. I don't remember. They have things where the nails kind of push up in it so they don't come out? Something like that. There's another shoe that is one size fits all and I don't understand that. 
I don't know anyone that uses flex shoes. 
Do normal aluminum shoes with borium protect the feet against gravel well? Or can he still get stone bruises? I've seen small rocks get stuck between the shoe and hoof. I've never had a horse that needed shoes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

A horse can still get stone bruised in any shoe because a rock can hit the frog or anywhere else on the shoe - the feet are just raised above the ground some. I think there are pads you can put in between the shoe and the hoof to protect the inside as well, but I love my hoof boots for this reason.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

jillybean19 said:


> Have you ever considered hoof boots? They cover the entire hoof (including the frog) and I believe you can even put cushions in them (though I don't know anyone who does). I'm an endurance rider, so I condition on all sorts of terrain. I use easy boot gloves, as do many of the other riders I know. One of my favorite things is that you don't have to worry about the boot being worn down or thrown when you're not needing to use it (i.e. in the pasture or in the arena. etc). They usually last about 500 miles or so.
> 
> If you're going to be on gravel, you do run the risk of getting a piece in the shoe and getting a bruise that way, but you can take precautions so that doesn't happen.
> 
> What are you conditioning for?


Yes I've looked at hoof boots. I really like the renegades. But I heard they're hard to size. I've also seen the glue on hoof covers. I don't trust those though. My parents have a friend that uses cavallo boots. I've thought about boots seriously but I'd have to save up the money to get them. All if my money has been going towards feed and hay lately. Would aluminum shoes hurt (not pain wise) his good hooves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh and I'm wanting to condition for endurance or limited distance. I wanted to a long time ago but it's hard to because the gravel is the only place I have :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

You're going to get 100 opinions on this. Personally, I think my horses are much better and healthier barefoot and their feet had been excellent since switching to a barefoot trimmer. I do believe that shoes would weaken their hooves and be less healthy for them. My barefoot trimmer, who used to be a farrier, actually won't buy a horse that "needs" shoes (though they do exist, there are actually very few horses that need them). Renegades are actually easier to size than Easyboots. Easyboots have to fit exactly, but they are cheaper and I like them better - you do have to get used to putting them on, though. If you think about the money you'll spend on shoeing, the boots will usually be cheaper. I expect my boots to last at least another year or two, making it cheaper in the long-run to boot rather than shoe each year and then maintain the trimming and shoeings, not to mention if they throw a shoe.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I've heard of pads that go between the shoe and hoof. What are they called so I can look them up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay which easy boot is easiest to put on (but hardest to accidentally come off lol)? If I wasn't on gravel i wouldn't use anything. But I don't think it'd be good on the hooves to trot on gravel for extended periods of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I usually only use my boots at rides since I am lucky enough to have good trails to condition on. I had a friend that tried to compete barefoot, but even in the "barefoot ok rides", I've been much more comfortable using my boots and I do so at all rides since I'm not always familiar with what might come up on the trails and because I don't want to come up lame during a ride and waste all that time and money 

I like my easy boot gloves and they're pretty popular. I've also heard of the epics and glue-ons being used a lot, but I trust my gloves quite a bit. You'll need to keep up your trimmings, and I recommend getting a rasp to trim on your own in between trimmings. I also recommend a rubber mallet - they often make a world of a difference in putting the gloves on.

And I'm with you on the gravel thing


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally, I've seen quite a few horses w/t/c on gravel if they're trimmed appropriately. I was taught to take out enough sole to get it off the ground, yet not get near/into the sensitive tissue. None of the horses ever went lame from abscess or a stone bruise unless the gravel was extremely large.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay I will research on easy boot gloves. See we don't have our farrier trim the frog or sole. He leaves those alone. He just trims the length. But it's still not enough for riding on gravel. If I had my own trailer id just haul to trails but I don't. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> Okay I will research on easy boot gloves. See we don't have our farrier trim the frog or sole. He leaves those alone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the basis of a good barefoot trim - balance the hoof and leave the frog alone. My trimmer has only touched the frog on my horses once, and that was because of thrush. He sounds like he knows what he's doing - hey may know about using boots if you ask him.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Our gravel roads are terrible. I've ridden him on them for 3 years now and we still can't trot on them long before he kind of tiptoes then I stop him. I've tried conditioning his feet on them and its not working. According to many farriers he has nice hard feet. Our gravel roads have rocks. I shouldn't say gravel like pebbles like they put on playgrounds. More like ping pong sized rocks. Not fun to drive on either. That's why everyone goes 20mph . that's considered gravel around here unfortunately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I love love love my farrier. He's awesome. I love the square toes he does. The trims seem to last longer that way. I will ask him next time he is out here. We are about due for trims!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm curious about the square toes. Ours are more rounded, but she does put a mustang roll on them so they wear and break evenly.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

He said the square shape helps it wear more evenly. I don't like round or long toes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

It seems to me he moves differently with round toes but my imagination runs wild hahahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll take them tomorrow lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My experience with glue on rubber shoes was they were a huge pain in the butt. Now some of that could have been the horse in question (rescue with horrible feet and the glue ons were an attempt to help protect the walls, which chipped and cracked if you so much as looked at them), but those shoes were always coming off. The owner eventually started using boots as they would at least stay on some of the time!

There are some people who endurance around here using the glue-on gloves and they seem to have more success, but the application process is certainly complicated and the boot is then on all the time.

I have uses Easyboot epics and more recently the gaitered gloves as my just-in-case flat tire fix on trail. The epics are entertaining to get on, thus my changing to the gloves. Haven't lost a shoe on trail yet with Dream since changing (*knock on wood*), but George lost one and happily went another 6 miles over rocky trail and it stayed put beautifully. 

And just as a side question, you keep talking about aluminum shoes.. Is there a reason you would use aluminum versus the normal steel shoe? Aluminum is pretty soft and is going to wear a lot more than steel would over any sort of rough terrain.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah I figured the glue on ones come off easy. And it seems like a pain in the butt because dont you have to completely clean the hoof so the glue will stick? Well I know aluminum is a lot lighter than steel. Does that matter when conditioning? The flexible shoes seem like they'd absorb the most shock but as someone said, rocks can still find their way in. :/. Would shoes be a good temporary thing until I can find the right boots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

You have to trim differently for boots and shoes.... I'm not sure if there would be a period where you'd have to let the hoof change shape in between pulling the shoes and being able to fit the boots properly.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish there was just an easy answer! Lol. His feet grow nice barefoot so with boots I would be insane to not buy a rasp and have my farrier teach me how to do it. Would probably save me time and money that way. How long does it usually take horses to get used to boots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

What about these? Order Soft-Ride Boots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Wait ignore that those are rehab boots. Oops. 
Cavallo boots look really easy and I read good reviews. Anyone here use them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I reommend starting a new thread for that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

hisangelonly said:


> I wish there was just an easy answer! Lol. His feet grow nice barefoot so with boots I would be insane to not buy a rasp and have my farrier teach me how to do it. Would probably save me time and money that way. How long does it usually take horses to get used to boots?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Other than having the boot on for 3 seconds for fitting, Dream never wore a boot until the first time she pulled a shoe on-trail (about 5 miles into our first 100 - go figure!). I applied the boot and on we went. I never noticed her have any issue with it, and we did about 9 miles to the hold. 

Maybe if your horse doesn't deal well with its feet normally (are they weird about mud or anything like that?) s/he might need some time to adjust.. But assuming the boots fit, I would just slap them on and go.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My Arab, "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) was the same way--shoes were wasted on his feet. I would also suggest studs or borium. Your farrier can melt the borium directly on the shoes before nailing them on. The only horses that shouldn't, IMO, have borium are those QH's who like to plant their feet and turn on them bc they might pull a tendon. Shouldn't be a problem for your Arab, and his "happy feet."


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I never tried putting things on his feet lol. I don't know what he would do. I would probably try just turning him out in them for about an hour to see? If he seems comfy then ride on the gravel (rocks). But it'll be a little while (a month?) before I can get boots and plus I have to measure his feet still to see which boots will be best. 
The concerns I have with shoes are a) will the shoes allow him to trot on the rocks? And b)will the shoes weaken or change the shape of his hooves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know a lot of horses that have done a lizard walk in the gloves for the first 5 minutes or so, then learn to deal with them. My horse was fine with them from the get-go and I just used them for conditioning 2-3 times (more to get me used to putting them on because he didn't care) and then only at rides. and and a friend of mine got hers at a ride when she realized her horse wouldn't be able to compete barefoot. That horse got a nice 25-mile introduction to them without an issue haha. I wouldn't turn a horse out with them, but rather just throw them on before riding and then pretend they aren't there. My boots cost too much to risk horseplay when they're turned out!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Whether or not you decide to use boots, i would recommend getting a good rasp (I use a Belotta) and learning how to maintain your horse's hooves in between trimmings anyway. It's a great skill to have if your horse gets a chip or something and you want to clean it up without having the trimmer come out. I've actually rasped a horse for someone at my barn when her feet were cracking because it seemed the previous owner never had a trimmer out. Granted, that was mostly just to help her be a little more comfortable until the trimmer could get there, but it's comforting to now I can do basic care of my horses' feet. It's also forced me to learn more about their feet and why they're that way, and I know what I'm looking for when it comes to signs of trouble, especially since I take a good look at their feet frequently and know what's "normal"

And it's super simple to learn!

As for the weakening of the hoof, I'd ask your farrier. He seems like he'd give you an honest answer since he's not a "need shoes" type of farrier.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I've been looking at getting a rasp and Learning. Hopefully my farrier will teach me or I'll just watch him . yes I'll ask him what he thinks will give me the best protection. He really is an honest guy. How much does the belotta rasp cost?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think it was about $30 and I got a good handle for it as well


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Well that's not bad at all. Actually I may have him teach me how to trim lol. Will save lots of money!! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I keep plain old steel shoes on my Arab. I ride her on gravel all the time. I have no problem with her at all with these. If she were getting bruises, I would have pads put under them.

I don't want to waste my precious little bit of riding time putting on and taking off boots. I also found that the easy boots that I used made my horse a bit more clumsy and more prone to trip.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you find they change the hoof at all? Shape or strength?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you mean the regular shoes? They change the hoof from being cracked and sore to being strong and sound every day. My horse will chip to pieces without shoes. It is not worth it.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I mean a horse that has good hooves and doesn't normally need shoes. I just need protection from the gravel and rocks I'll be conditioning on but don't want his feet to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse's hooves might be ok if we didn't have gravel and rocks. I even have rocks out in the pasture.

People have been shoeing horses for centuries with no ill effects. Shoes not going to hurt your horse unless you leave them on too long between changes. 

The advantage to using the boots is that they can save you a ton of money. It is a matter of whether you have more time (to fight with the boots) or more money (to pay for the shoes).

If you are only going to ride on gravel occasionally, then you might come out a lot more economical to use the boots.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

No the gravel will most likely be almost every time I go to condition unfortunately. Our gravel is ping pong ball sized (not sure if you caught that in another post lol). I just really want to do what's best for him. I'd trailer somewhere but I don't have a trailer of my own :/. What do you think about the flexible shoes? Like tennis shoe type material? Would those absorb more shock? I'm trying to gather as many views, opinions, and facts as possible. I'm so tired of not being able to ride how I want to because of rocks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay what about these? Equiflex Polysteel Horseshoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

In that case, I think that the most economical thing for you to do is to have shoes put on the horse. If they will not be enough protection, then you can add in a thin pad under the shoe. The space under the pad can be filled in with silicone gel. 

I don't have experience with those new types of shoes; I have heard negative reports one some of them. They are very expensive.

The whole reason that I keep my horse is to ride her. My days to ride are limited. The day that I want her feet protected is every day. It is so easy to just go out and catch the horse, saddle up, and go. I don't have to worry about feet.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

What is the best pad to put under the shoe? Is it better to do all four?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The farrier that did pads for me cut his own out of leather. I am not sure what the best commercially available ones are. I would send a private message to phantomhorse13 because I believe that she uses them and could answer your question.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Okay I will pm her! Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I think you are WAY over thinking this. Just put shoes on your horse and go ride.

I took my horses barefoot for 5 years. My two youngest horses where just coming into training as I started my adventure down barefoot. So they were 8-9 years old before they got their first shoes. I can tell you I rode all over Utah and Wyoming barefoot. And most of the people I ride with keep their horses barefoot.

But I learned that my horses can only go a day or two on rocky ground before they need a couple days off to rest. If I want to ride rocky ground multiple days, I need to either use Boots or Shoes.

I think I made EasyCares annual production bonus with all the boots I bought. They are not cheaper than shoes. I have broken straps, buckles, cables, lost boots and torn gaiters. The repair and replacement cost was more than just putting shoes on. Plus the frustration of being on a ride and loosing a boot or damaging one so it would not work and not being able to ride.

In addition, for me. was the fact that I almost always was bringing 4 horses and I was the person that had to walk around and spend an extra hour messing with getting the boots one before each ride.

After 5 years of barefoot, I've decided that my horses are better off with shoes. They move better, are more willing to move out when asked on rocky trails. I leave the barefoot all winter, we can ride in the snow with no shoes. It gives their feet 5-6 months of no shoes.

You can put the pads on if you want or just put shoes on and fill the frog area with some Vettec Sole guard if you want some added protection.

I ride some of the rockiest country around with just plan shoes and my horses have been fine. Steel shoes will make your horse more comfortable on gravel roads. Aluminum shoes work a little better if you are riding across Granite slabs, The aluminum us a soft metal and grabs the granite where the steel shoes slip more. But the aluminum will wear out much faster.

The plastic shoes should work fine for riding on asphalt or other surfaces. I don't think they will be any better for gravel roads than the steel. They are slightly thicker, so a little more clearance for the sole. People that I have talked to have said they work fine if they are properly installed. But they are much more expensive than steel shoes. I can buy 16 shoes for my 4 horses for $32 That's $2 a shoe. Most of the plastics are $9-$10 a shoe. And even if you get a reset out of the plastics, you are still paying twice the price of steel.

My advice, just use steel shoes for the hard riding months, Give your horse the winter months with no shoes and use a competent farrier.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

> Just put shoes on your horse and go ride.


Good plan.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Painted, your pictures are awesome!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

lol Okay farrier is coming out monday and I am going to talk to him about it. And yes those pictures are stunning! Looks like tons of fun!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Jillybean wanted a picture of his hooves to see the square toe. Here you go, but ignore the length. Farrier's coming on Monday.


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

Iseul said:


> I don't have a personal opinion on them, but a farrier that I have the utmost respect for thinks they're a joke.
> Studs or borium can always be added to aluminum shoes to allow for pavement riding (what Donald is planning on doing with Super this year).
> 
> I also know some people who I don't have as much respect for (if any.. ;; ) that swear by them.
> ...


 
I was told borium is dangerous. If a horse kicks another horse, the borium will slice into the other horse really bad. :-(

A farrier told me that and a person who trains and stables horses said it too. 

Has your farrier said anything about that? 

Would like to know if what I was told is correct.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Borium and Drill Tek are both compounds that can be added to shoes to make them more grippy. They are basically carbide, which is harder than steel. The difference between Borium and Drill tek is how they are applied to the shoe.

But you are basically adding spots or lumps of this extra material to the shoe. The lumps or bumps give added traction over just the smooth surface of a typical shoe. Especially when riding across surfaces that smooth steel by itself slips on. Such as ice or granite rock.

So if a horse does kick, there is the possibility that the kick can cause more damage than a simple shoe would cause. Mainly because the extra material that is added can grab and tear skin a little more. So yes the possibility does exist.


----------



## Good Luck (Dec 7, 2014)

With the horses, do you think the horse shoes that are there in the market do pass on luck, read more on what makes it lucky for you at Good Luck Horseshoe - Lucky Horseshoe, Lucky Horseshoe for Wedding and Bride


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I've had to use glue ons for therapeutic reasons, and I can tell you they are a major PITA. They just will not stay on for more than three weeks, no matter what we do. If it's at all wet, they fall off. The NANRIC ones with the cuff stayed on better, so I expect the EasyBoot glue on does too. I don't like a lot of the plastic ones even with nails because you don't have a lot of choice about shaping the foot to the shoe rather than the shoe to the foot. 

I've also used EasyBoots of all types, and like the glove for occasional trail rides because they last better than shoes if you don't ride more than a couple times a week. However, they will not stay on some hoof types and I have lost them or broken gaiters at very inopportune times. They also do not seem to help as much as shoes on very rocky terrain. 

I have also had horses who had spent most of their lives barefoot who were well conditioned to gravel roads and could go w/t/c over gravel without any pain. That is the best if your horse has the right kind of hooves. If not, it's a toss up between boots and plain old shoes. If the horse is in heavy work and you have a good farrier, regular shoes are probably the best bet. Lighter work or a mediocre to bad farrier, and you'll be better off with frequent barefoot trims and boots, provided you can match up a boot with your horse's hoof shape and get them to stay on.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I used Equi Flex shoes for about 12 years. On endurance horses, driving horses, gaited horses, and I loved them, as did my farrier. He was a basic kind of guy, did a consistently good job, no drama, and I miss him. I have dealt with countless prima doña types who thought they knew everything, and everyone else knew nothing, but they did a crummy job.

Anyway, he could not believe how easy they were, and that sometimes I got 2 resets out of a set. They are easy on tools, and quickly roll to the horses stride. They support the bottom of the foot. They have great traction on the road. They are lightweight. 

The farrier who put my last set on had never seen them, and loved them, also. 

I now have everyone barefoot, doing hooves myself, so I use Renegades when I drive down the road, or ride on really Rocky trails.


----------

